# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  المحكمة الدستورية تلغي حكم الاعدام

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام تجدون ادناه حيثيات قرار المحكمة الدستورية في الطعن ادناه الذي قدمناه ضد دستورية حكم الاعدام الذي تم تأييده بواسطة المحكمة العليا اذ ان المدان لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمره وقت ارتكابه لجريمة القتل وبما ان المذكرة التي استلمتها تتكون من 23 صفحة رأيت فقط عرض حيثيات الرأي الاول الذي نال موافقة الاغلبية وبني عليه الامر النهائي ستجدونه فيما يلي:


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*






*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*وقد يختلف الامر بالنسبة لاحكام المحكمة الدستورية اذا ماكانت الاحكام لاتعدو ان تكون علي سبيل النقض كالتفسير الذي ارتأته المحكمة السابقة لنص المادة 11(و) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية لسنة 1998م


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* 



*

----------

